# Duyuru > Gündem >  Fuat Sezgin: Amerika'yı Müslümanların keşfettiğini kitabımda yazdım

## gokhan

amerika.jpg

Goethe Üniversitesi Arap ve İslam Tarihi Bilimleri Enstitüsü Başkanı Prof. Dr. Fuat Sezgin, "İslam coğrafyası üzerinde 26 yıl çalıştım ve fikirler geliştirdim. Amerika'yı Kolomb'dan önce Müslümanların keşfettiğini de kitabımda yazdım. Müslümanların Amerika'ya ulaştıklarına yüzde yüz eminim. Hatta Müslümanlar birkaç yüz sene Amerika'nın haritasını yapmakla uğraştı. Şu an kullanılan Afrika, Asya ve Avrupa'ya ilişkin tüm dünya haritaları, Müslümanlar tarafından yapıldı" dedi.

Almanya'nın Frankfurt kentinde yaşayan dünyaca ünlü akademisyen Sezgin, şu an kullanılan Afrika, Asya ve Avrupa'ya ilişkin tüm dünya haritalarının, Avrupalılar tarafından yapıldığı düşüncesinin yanlış olduğunu söyledi.

Bunların esasında Müslümanlar tarafından yapılan haritalar olduğunu vurgulayan Sezgin, Avrupalıların modern haritaları Müslümanların yaptığını kabul etmemesine rağmen kendisinin bunları delilleriyle ortaya koyduğuna dikkati çekti.

''AMERİKA'YI MÜSLÜMANLARIN KEŞFETTİĞİNİ YAZDIM''
Artık bunları kabul etmeye başlayanların da olduğunu dile getiren Sezgin, "İslam coğrafyası üzerinde 26 yıl çalıştım ve fikirler geliştirdim. Amerika'yı Kolomb'dan önce Müslümanların keşfettiğini de kitabımda yazdım" diye konuştu.

Prof. Dr. Sezgin, şöyle devam etti:
"Bakın şu kadar söyleyeyim; bu olay coğrafya tarihini bilmeyen insanlar için çok mühim gözüküyor ancak benin içim mühim olan bütün coğrafya, coğrafya ilminin ve bu dünya haritalarının nasıl gelişmiş olmasıdır. Ben 26 sene, aralıksız İslam coğrafyası üzerine çalıştım. Bunu 6 cilt halinde yazdım. Başladığımda ben de Avrupalılar gibi ve bugünkü Müslümanlar gibi elimizde bulunan bütün bu haritaların Avrupalılar tarafında yapıldığını zannediyordum. Dünyaya hakim olan inanç buydu. Bu İslam dünyasında da şimdi hakim olan bir düşünce."

''İNGİLİZLER, AVUSTRALYA HARİTASININ DIŞ HATLARINI 200 SENEDE ÇİZDİ''
Avrupalı coğrafyacıların, o dönemde Avrupalı denizcileri bu tür haritaları yapabilecek kapasitede görmesine rağmen durumun böyle olmadığını aktaran Sezgin, sözlerini şöyle sürdürdü:
"Ancak gerçeğe uygun bir haritayı yapmanın ne kadar zor olduğunu unutuyorlardı. Esasında eylem, boylam derecelerine uygun bir harita yapmak çok uzun zaman isteyen bir durum. Mesela İngilizler 18'inci, 19'uncu yüzyıllarda Avustralya'nın haritasını yapmaya başladılar. Bütün deniz kuvvetleri imkanlarıyla bu işle meşgul oldular. Aşağı yukarı Avustralya haritasının dış hatlarını çizebilmek için 200 seneye ihtiyaçları oldu. Bu konuları münakaşa edenler hiçbir zaman bu zorluğu göz önünde bulundurmadılar. Akdeniz'in ve ya Karadeniz'in haritalarını yapmanın çok ciddi bir bilgi gerektirdiğini, enlem boylam derecelerini bilmek gerektiğini, bunun hesaplanmasının çok zor olduğunu münakaşa etmediler."


''BEN O CAMİYİ BİLMİYORUM''
Kristof Kolomb'un anılarında, Küba kıyılarında bir dağın tepesindeki camiden bahsettiğini ifade etmesiyle ilgili Sezgin, "Ben o camiyi bilmiyorum ama orada kalan insanların bir cami yapma ihtimali de var. Ben onu bilmiyorum ama benim için mühim olan haritalardır" değerlendirmesini yaptı.

Müslümanların Amerika'yı yeni bir yer olarak keşfettiklerini ve orada yaşadıklarını vurgulayan Sezgin, şöyle konuştu:
"Ben coğrafya tarihçisi olarak, benim için enlem boylam dereceleri ve haritalar önemli, bunlara dayanıyorum. Müslümanların Amerika'ya ulaştıklarına yüzde yüz eminim. Hatta Müslümanların bir kaç yüz sene Amerika'nın haritasını yapmakla uğraştı. O bilgiye ulaşmayı ancak o kadar uzun bir zaman zarfında kazanabildiklerine inanıyorum."

''500 YILDA YAPAMAZSINIZ BU HARİTALARI''
Vasco da Gama'nın da Müslümanlara ait haritalarla Hindistan'a ulaşabildiğini anlatan Sezgin, bunu da ispat edebildiğini belirterek, "Gama'nın Portekiz'e döndükten sonra Afrika'nın ve Hint Okyanusu'nun modern haritaya çok benzer bir haritası yayınlandı. Yürürlükte olan izah şu; 'Bu bilgileri Vasco da Gama getirdi? Portekiz haritacıları 2,3 ay içinde bu haritaları yaptılar.' Bunu söyleyen insanların haritacılıktan haberleri olmadığına inanıyorum. 500 yılda yapamazsınız bu tür haritaları. Bu yanlış bilgiler insanlığa yayıldı" şeklinde konuştu.

KOLOMB'DAN ÖNCE ÇİNLİLER'İN AMERİKA'YI KEŞFETTİĞİ İDDİASI
Sezgin, Amerika'yı Kolomb'dan önce Çinlilerin keşfettiği iddialarıyla ilgili de değerlendirmede bulundu. "Bundan 10-15 sene önce bir İngiliz denizcisi, birdenbire Amerika'yı Çinlilerin keşfettiği düşüncesini ortaya attı" diyen Sezgin, şunları kaydetti:
"Yarım yanlış birçok dillerde binlerce nüshası yayıldı bu adamın kitabının. Bir de İngiliz akademisi bu adamın fikirlerini bir konferans halinde dünyaya yaydı. Bu kitap benim elime geçti. Bunu görünce bunu reddetmek için düşüncelerimi Müslümanın yaptıklarını bildiğim haritayı kitabımın 13'üncü cildinde yayınladım. Bunu son yıllarda bir küçük kitap halinde yayınladım. Almanca olarak yayınladık, İngilizce, Türkçe ve Arapça'ya tercüme ettik. Bir de Meksika'da İspanyolca'ya tercüme edilerek yayınlandı.

İngiliz denizcinin yazdığı kitabın asılsız, gülünç bilgiler içerdiğini vurgulayan Sezgin, şunları söyledi:
"Çinlilerin coğrafya bilgisi çok azdı. Dünya hududunun Orta Asya'da sona erdiğini zannediyorlardı. Eylem, boylam diye bir bilgileri yoktu. Bunlar diyor ki; 'Çin denizcileri bir Müslüman komutanın idaresinde yola çıktılar.' Öyle, bir Müslüman vardı ancak bunlar Hint Okyanusu'nu dolaşıp döndüler. Ama İngiliz denizci; 'Bunlar Hint Okyanusu'nu aştılar gittiler Amerika'ya. Amerika haritasını yaptılar ondan sonra Kuzey'den Çin'e döndüler' diyor. Bu haritaları yapmayı, seyahatleri yapmayı 2 senede başardıklarını söylüyor. Bu 2 senede başarılacak bir iş değil."

ESKİ ALMANYA CUMHURBAŞKANIYLA ANISI
Sezgin, 1990 yıllarında Almanya Cumhurbaşkanı olan Richard von Weizsaecker'la ilgili bir anısını paylaştı. Bulduğu önemli haritaları ve ulaştığı sonuçlara ilişkin 1987 yılında yayınladığı bir kitabını Almanya Cumhurbaşkanı Weizsaecker'a gönderdiğini dile getiren Sezgin, şöyle devam etti:
"Kitabın önsözünde dedim ki burada deniz haritalarından bahsettim. Bunları Müslümanların yaptığını ispat etmeye çalıştım ancak bu önsözü yazdığım sırada, 'Dünya haritalarının ondan sonraki gelişmelerinin de Müslümanların eseri olduğuna inanıyorum' dedim. Bu benim bilgimin son safhası, bunu da ispat etmeye çalışacağım ve ispat edebileceğime de inanıyorum dedim. Bu muhterem Cumhurbaşkanı alim bir kişiydi. Bana çok sempatik bir mektup yazdı. Bu düşüncemi okuduğunu, bunu ispat etmem durumunda yani haritaların Müslümanların işi olduğunu ispat etmem durumunda bunun bilimler tarihinde bir devrim olacağını söyledi."

Söz konusu mektubun ardından yaklaşık 15 yıl daha çalışmalarını sürdürdüğünü ve temel kitabının 10'uncu ve 11'inci ciltlerini Cumhurbaşkanı Weizsaecker'a tekrar gönderdiğini dile getiren Sezin, "Mektup yazdım ve önceki yazışmalarımızı hatırlattım. Ben de söz konusu çalışmalarımın ispatı olmak üzere size 10'uncu ve 11'inci kitabımı gönderiyorum dedim. Bir ay sonra kendisinden cevap geldi, kitabımı okuduğunu, bunu ispatladığımı kabul ettiğini söyledi bana. Bu haritaların Müslümanlar tarafından yapıldığını kabul etti. Kendisini inandırdığımı söyledi. Bu benim için büyük bir başarıdır" ifadelerini kullandı.

Kaynak: Hurriyet.com.tr

----------

